# Witchy Songs



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Check out this thread Tannasgach started...
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/106696-bewitching-playlist.html


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

The only 'witchy' songs I know of are these:
"Witchy Woman"---by The Eagles
"Season Of The Witch"---by Donovan
"Bewitched"---by Peggy Lee

These aren't exactly 'witchy' songs, but they have a spooky, etheral quality to them, or they've been featured in witch-themed movies. They might work well for your tea party:

"Devil Woman"---by Cliff Richard
"Haunted" ----by Poe
"My Immortal" ---by Evanesence
"Dream On" ---by Kelly Sweet. A cover of the classic Aerosmith song, it's a slower, soulful version, sung by an incredible singer.
"Annabell Lee" and "Lenore" ---by Nox Arcana. All instrumental, but is good, spooky ambient music.
"Brides To Darkness---by Midnight Syndicate

I've found a lot of good songs on movie soundtracks. Here are some I like:

From the "Tank Girl" soundtrack:
"Roads"---by Portishead

From the "Sucker Punch" soundtrack:
"Sweet Dreams Are Made Of These"---by Emily Browning---a cover of "The Eurythmics" original...a good, haunting version.

From the soundtrack to "Shutter" (a great movie, btw):
"Good To Me" ---by Nathan Barr, the vocals are sung by Lisabeth Scott.

From the "The Craft" soundtrack:
"Dark Secret"---by Matthew Sweet.
"The Dangerous Type"---by Letters To Cleo---a cover of The Cars' original.
"How Soon Is Now"---by Love Spit Love---a cover of The Smiths' original, also used as the theme for the "Charmed" TV series.

From the "The Uninvited" soundtrack:
"The Uninvited" (opening titles)
"A Tale Of Two Sisters" (end titles)

Maybe give some of these a listen. You may find something you really like.


----------



## monkeysmiles (Jul 18, 2012)

Check out Blackmore's night she has a great many songs that I feel will be great for a witchy vibe.

Here are some that I think fit particularly well.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Redbone - The Witch Queen of New Orleans
Kip Tyler - She's My Witch (remade by several horrorbilly artists since)
Donovan - Wild Witch Lady
The Cult - The Witch
October Country - My Girlfriend is a Witch
Jim Stafford - Swamp Witch
Kate Bush - Waking the Witch

Mix in some of the Vincent Price discussions like "To Cause a Witch To Die" and "To Summon Another Witch" .. toss in some of the weirdness from Louise Huebner's "Seduction Through Witchcraft".

Also, sniff out other covers of the popular songs, like Kristin Chenowith doing "Witchy Woman" or Lou Rawls doing "Season of the Witch". Vanilla Fudge's "Season of the Witch" is kinda freaky.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Witches in Bikinis - Witches Theme, Witches in Bikinis, and Kissy Kissy Love Spell
Abandoned Toys - The Witch's Garden
Switchblade Symphony - Witches
Andrew Gold - Witches, Witches, Witches


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I highly recommend anything from Kristen Lawrence.

http://www.halloweencarols.com/


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

You also might check out anything by Jill Tracy - kind of a 20's - 30's old timey spooky sound. Check out songs like "Evil Night Together", "The Fine Art of Poisoning", "Haunted by the Thought of You". Great stuff.


----------



## Catslave (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm having my second annual (have to start somewhere) Witches Tea Party this year as well. Last year I played a lot of music by Loreena McKennitt. A real favorite of mine that she wrote and sings is, "All Souls Night". Another good one is "Samain Night". Definitively not main stream. All my guest asked who the artist was and said they really enjoyed the music.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Excellent suggestion, Catslave. McKennitt's music is very folksy, spooky, and enchanting. If you decide to go that route for the witch party, you might consider some Lisa Gerrard or Dead Can Dance for variety.


----------



## Catslave (Sep 7, 2012)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Excellent suggestion, Catslave. McKennitt's music is very folksy, spooky, and enchanting. If you decide to go that route for the witch party, you might consider some Lisa Gerrard or Dead Can Dance for variety.


Thanks for the suggestions! I have some of Dead Can Dance music downloaded, and I'll check out Lisa Gerrard as well.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have quite a few... They're all pop songs, though.

There's 
"Witchy Woman" by the Eagles (mentioned somewhere above)
"Evil Woman" by ELO 
"Love Potion No. 9" by The Searchers
"Black Magic Woman" by Santana
"I Put A Spell On You" by Screamin' Jay Hawkins
"I Put A Spell On You" by Bette Midler (Hocus Pocus version)
"Come Little Children" by Sarah Jessica Parker (Hocus Pocus again)
"Spellbound" by Nox Arcana

Actually, I'd also check out Nox Arcana's "Grimm Tales" album - very nice for ambiance.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Also check out the "BeWitched" movie Soundtrack
One of the songs from it...





Frank Sinatra-Witchcraft & Old Black Magic


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Another version of "I Put A Spell On You" by Bryan Ferry


----------



## monkeysmiles (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

dont forget "Black Cat" from janet jackson :3

and "poor unfortunate souls" disney Ursula song


----------



## AudreynAshersMom (Jun 3, 2015)

Amazing suggestions... especially love "Witchy Woman" and the Hocus Pocus suggestions!


----------

